# Royal Palm Club at the RIU Palace Aruba



## Keep Traveling (Dec 13, 2011)

This is a resort with optional AI fees.

Anyone have any idea what the fees are...Tried calling but can't find the right person to talk to.

KT


----------



## classiclincoln (Dec 14, 2011)

I'd think II should be able to help you.


----------



## Keep Traveling (Dec 14, 2011)

They had no clue


----------



## shar (Dec 20, 2011)

Don't waste your money on an AI in Aruba. There are to many places to eat and choose from that are not expensive there.  Does your TS have a small kitchen? This way you can also save money on some meals.

Shar


----------



## 30269mcla (Dec 23, 2011)

*Aruba Timeshares*

I KNOW IT'S TOO EXPENSIVE AND NOT A GOOD VALUE FOR WHAT YOU PAY.  ARUBA HAS PLENTY OF GREAT RESTAURANTS.
IF YOUR LOOKING FOR TIMESHARES FOR THE MONTH OF JULY PLEASE  LET ME KNOW. I HAVE LARGE STUDIOS TO 2-BEDROOM UNITS.:rofl:


----------



## ada903 (Dec 25, 2011)

I believe it is $65 per day per adult.

I just bought a week at this resort.  When you return, if you don't mind posting photos and reviews/info, that would be great!


----------



## sandkastle4966 (Dec 31, 2011)

Just to second the statement - avoid All inclusives in Aruba.  Half of the fun of the island is all the wonderful restaurants.

In my opinion (and a lot of "long timers" and locals) - the RUI is out of place.   It is a large complex, and really stands out.  The Marriot is large, but doesn't tower over everything around it.  The RUI has a "minaret" style to it, not a carribean style.   That said, the resort itself it very lovely -  high end pool and beach setup.   

Be careful of the the "old timeshare" section - word is they are doing nothing to it and want the owners to sell out so they can build more resort area on the space (strictly rumor - I have no links, or publications to quote -just 10 years of visiting the Isalnd for a month at a time)


----------

